# Flamingo at Christmastime, 13 December



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice!!! I am looking forward to being there in January. We will be at Flamingo Campground for 3 nights with my sons Boy Scout Troop. I hope I get to fish alot!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool, that's a great time of year... but if your scouting is like what mine was you might want to get a chin strap for any hat you bring with you. My only son went all the way to Eagle, I was a bit short of that (all those years ago) but I swear I never saw a Scout outing in good weather. Hope yours is different.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the report Captain! Looks like another happy angler.


----------

